# SpeedSolving Pyraminx Race Week 1



## MFCuber (Apr 21, 2015)

Welcome to the SpeedSolving Forums Pyraminx Competition, or SSFPC for short! Each week, I will post one set of scrambles for you to do an average of 5. Before the end of the week, you must post all of your times and your average. The winners will be chosen by 2 categories, averages and singles. I will choose the top 3 people for average and single for the week. *Please be honest and submit your legitimate times, thank you! *

Scrambles
1. R U' B' L' B U' R B' r b u 
2. U L' U' R L' B' R U l' r' b' u' 
3. B U' B U R L B R' r b' u' 
4. U B' L U B' L B U l r' b' u 
5. U' L' U' B' L R U' R l' r' 
(All scrambles are generated using csTmer)


----------



## MFCuber (Apr 21, 2015)

Wow. Even though I run this I got horrible times.

Average of 5 - 8.01 Seconds

Single Times
1. 7.25 R U' B' L' B U' R B' r b u 
2. (12.51) U L' U' R L' B' R U l' r' b' u' 
3. (6.48) B U' B U R L B R' r b' u' 
4. 10.04 U B' L U B' L B U l r' b' u 
5. 6.76 U' L' U' B' L R U' R l' r'

*P.S* - This is what your submissions should look like!


----------



## penguinz7 (Apr 21, 2015)

Why don't you take over this thread instead of making a new one?
https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?49339-Pyraminx-Race


----------



## MFCuber (Apr 21, 2015)

I have seen that one before, but I didn't want to take it over if the original creator wanted to start it up again. Hope this helps answer your question!


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Apr 28, 2015)

You could have taken it over If you wanted, I abandoned it because of too little competitors. The original creator of that thread stopped updating it like 8 months ago.


----------

